# Boat detailing



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok guys, posting this again. I'm detailing boats before school starts, saving up for gas/insurance payment money. I can drive to you, anywhere from gulf breeze to orange beach gulf shores areas. call me for a free quote. I've worked with the best in the biz in this area. Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nobody has a boat they want detailed!?!


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*boat cleaing*

Sent you a PM, but no reply. Are you still cleaning boats?
call Bill 678-643-9305


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

I pmd you back


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Btt


----------

